# Plancha Philips Azur 4035 no calienta lo suficiente



## E1000 (Sep 14, 2020)

Buenas noches,

Tengo una plancha de ropa Philips Azur 4035 que enciende, pero casi no calienta. La he desmontado por completo y la he limpiado, pero no encuentro el problema.
He medido la resistencia y parece que está bien. Adjunto imagen de la lectura.
El sistema de apagado automático, fiandome de los leds ya que no sé comprobarlo de otra manera, parece que también funciona. Adjunto un video del funcionamiento.
El regulador del termostato también parece en buen estado. Adjunto un video del funcionamiento.

Alguno podría indicarme ayudarme a encontrar el problema?

Muchas gracias,


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## E1000 (Sep 14, 2020)

Jota Jota dijo:


>



Hola Jota Jota,

Ya había visto ese video, pero no es mi caso. El regulador gira perfectamente con la rueda y sin la rueda del termostato.

Gracias de todos modos.

Saludos,


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 14, 2020)

Buenas, lo que veo es que los terminales del termostato están algo oxidados. Ese termostato tiene dos contactos que actúan por temperatura, ¿los dos están bien comprobados? que estén limpios, no fogueados ni con nada que impida la unión de los dos "remaches" ?

Otra opción sería que el relé del sistema de paro automático tenga los contactos fogueados, requemados y no dejen pasar bien la corriente.


----------



## E1000 (Sep 15, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, lo que veo es que los terminales del termostato están algo oxidados. Ese termostato tiene dos contactos que actúan por temperatura, ¿los dos están bien comprobados? que estén limpios, no fogueados ni con nada que impida la unión de los dos "remaches" ?
> 
> Otra opción sería que el relé del sistema de paro automático tenga los contactos fogueados, requemados y no dejen pasar bien la corriente.



Los terminales del termostato los había limpiado un poco, pero no cambió nada. De todos modos, voy a limpiarlos a conciencia para asegurarme.

Sobre el sistema de apagado automático viene cerrado en una caja de plastico que no puedo abrir sin romperla, hay posibilidad de hacer algún tipo de puente entre los cables para saltarme este sistema de apagado y verificar si el problema viene de ahí?


----------



## E1000 (Sep 17, 2020)

Desmonté el termostato y para limpiar bien el óxido lo he metí en un tarro con agua, bicarbonato y vinagre. Tras dejarlo unas 4 horas salió reluciente.

Hoy lo he montado y he probado la plancha.

Funciona!!


----------

